# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  slab/footing size

## manofaus

I have just got my plans passed by counci for my pergola/deck!!! yay
For the bottom of my stairs i plan to have a small concrete slab in which the stairs bolt to. I can't seem to find the thickness that I need for this slab or if I need steel in it. Doesn't really say in the bible that I have. (Al staines decks & pergolas)

----------


## manofaus

maybe need to move to the concreting forum

----------


## jiggy

How big are the stairs and how big is the slab?

----------


## manofaus

They are looking to be about 900mm from deck to ground level, and 1 m wide
Probably making the slab about 1500 x 600.

----------


## jiggy

100mm thick will be fine, you could probably get away without any steel but personally i would use something, either a couple of bits of trenchmesh tied together  or a small section of weldmesh.I noticed that Bunnings are selling small sections of steel mesh. They probably cost the same as a full size sheet but are handy to transport.

----------


## ringtail

The standard 100 mm thick is fine and definitely overkill, but I dont do anything less. I put steel in everything. Some guys even use chicken wire if they have nothing else.lol

----------


## manofaus

thanks fellas

----------


## Schumi

Hi, 
I would suggest leaving the slab till the end, set out your stairs first before pouring the slab, This will allow you to set the rods for bolting down the steps into the concrete, I think it gives a better finish, It will also give you some room to play with should you have to raise or lower your last step, as you can still change the base level before pouring the concrete.

----------


## manofaus

will do!!

----------

